# Best wet/dry vac suitable for cars



## daffyduck

Ive been looking at a vax 6131, nearly bought it but was recommended to go for a numatic.

I was looking at a numatic wv 380-2, seems good, probaby the same as a george but would rather the 380-2 as Im not too keen on the smiley faces.

Whats made me put this post up is the vax comes with loads of accessories and you can buy attachments seperately but the numatic seems to have very little.

Is there somewhere I can buy a car accessory kit for a numatic, i.e. crevis tool and upholstery brush.

Also is the 380-2 a good numatic


----------



## stu197

I have the 6135 car vax,cracking little machine and as you say it already comes with all the right tools,wet vac my van seats the other week and they come out great.Also find it more powerful when dry vacing than my henry i used too use.
I can't comment on the wet/dry numatic as i've never used one.


----------



## -Kev-

vax 6131 for me


----------



## Estoril-5

me got the 6131, its a good piece of kit


----------



## Daniel1991

when u get a george all of the crevis tools etc come with it


----------



## daffyduck

Yea the numatic wv-380-2 does have an accessory kit. It basically is a george but its industrial or something and comes with a 3 year warranty.

I just cant see an upholstery attachment which is a must for the car. This is the one for the vax 6131 which is what I would have got if I was getting the vax.

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuum-cleaners/vax/p/1086/694/0/0/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html

I may go for a vax anyway if no-one can shed any light on the subject. By any chance can you get a pet hair attachment for the vax.


----------



## -Kev-

me and JimW can vouch for the Vax 6131 for its abilities, very nice machine. have a look at Jim's past showroom threads and see what its capable of, ive had great results with mine but the interiors mine been used on are nowhere near as bad as some that Jim's come up against


----------



## daffyduck

Where can I get the vax 6135, it seems better than the 6131 and it seems to come better equipped for cars.


----------



## Charley Farley

Used the twin motor Numatic for years. With hand tool and just nozzle. will suck almost all moisture out in one pass via nozzle. It has fallen down stairs, been run over, kicked, stamped on but still refuses to die. I'd never use anything else. Plus it'll filter out redistribution of particulates (but not if you ave a dusty enviroment, the exhaust'l send it flying. LEV won't help a lot either.


----------



## karl_liverpool

Charley Farley said:


> Used the twin motor Numatic for years. With hand tool and just nozzle. will suck almost all moisture out in one pass via nozzle. It has fallen down stairs, been run over, kicked, stamped on but still refuses to die. I'd never use anything else. Plus it'll filter out redistribution of particulates (but not if you ave a dusty enviroment, the exhaust'l send it flying. LEV won't help a lot either.


i got one of these last week and it is fantastic. like having two vax's in one. previously i had the 6131 which was good but the numatic is in another league just found outs its the wv382-2 i have got


----------



## Charley Farley

karl_liverpool said:


> i got one of these last week and it is fantastic. like having two vax's in one. previously i had the 6131 which was good but the numatic is in another league just found outs its the wv382-2 i have got


Only thing that tends to rot is the inner net filter, easily replacable via numi spares. Extra long hoses are useful as well for making sure the machine does not come anywhere near the bodywork to chance a scratch (or dent)


----------



## corsaauto

karl_liverpool said:


> i got one of these last week and it is fantastic. like having two vax's in one. previously i had the 6131 which was good but the numatic is in another league just found outs its the wv382-2 i have got


Karl.....even on the Numatic site they have only got the wv380-2, where did you get yours??
Terry


----------



## daffyduck

Still looking an answer to why the vax has so many car cleaning attachments and the numatic seems to have none.


----------



## karl_liverpool

corsaauto said:


> Karl.....even on the Numatic site they have only got the wv380-2, where did you get yours??
> Terry


on their site mine is the mid sized industrial one, bought it from a friend its 2 years old and look a little battered and scrached but works like a new one.
and came with the upholstery tool.


----------



## Charley Farley

daffyduck said:


> Still looking an answer to why the vax has so many car cleaning attachments and the numatic seems to have none.


(IMO) DD, it is for the weekend hobbyist to play with ... as opposed to making something like the Numatic do just about everything using the hand tool, crevice tool and plain ol nozzle. Agreed the hand tool is an optional extra. The powered hand tool is good as well.


----------



## daffyduck

I have my eye on a numatic wv 370-2 or a wv 380-2. It seems these are nearly identical but the 380 is industrial with a 3 year warranty.

At the minute I use my dyson dc07 which I think has plenty of power, Im just wondering if I will get the same power from a 380 dry vacuuming.

I know I can get a bigger sized numatic but the one Ive mentioned is fine as I dont mind emptying it out after each car.

So your saying with a numatic, I wont need to keep changing attachments and this will be fine over any upholstery and any nooks and crannies.


----------



## Charley Farley

daffyduck said:


> I have my eye on a numatic wv 370-2 or a wv 380-2. It seems these are nearly identical but the 380 is industrial with a 3 year warranty.
> 
> At the minute I use my dyson dc07 which I think has plenty of power, Im just wondering if I will get the same power from a 380 dry vacuuming.
> 
> I know I can get a bigger sized numatic but the one Ive mentioned is fine as I dont mind emptying it out after each car.
> 
> So your saying with a numatic, I wont need to keep changing attachments and this will be fine over any upholstery and any nooks and crannies.


In so much as I use all the tools I mentioned. Crevice will pick up moisture from corners and crevices beautifully. Hand tool for flatter surfaces and just the hose-end for pulling moisture out. As an example if floor mats are really bad and need pressure to release dirt/mud/red clay staining, the nozzle alone will pull almost 90% out.

Would not change it for anything. Well maybe a veyron:thumb:


----------



## jonny feel good

This is my next vac (Twin motor)
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=626


----------



## stu197

daffyduck said:


> Where can I get the vax 6135, it seems better than the 6131 and it seems to come better equipped for cars.


I got mine from a company on ebay mate,was an excellent service,had it within 2 days.Just go on there and type it in and hopfully there are some on there.


----------



## daffyduck

Really need some more advice. Im getting nowhere here. Firstly, what type of pickup are we talking for a pretty dirty car. Am I going to have to empty the tank before I finish. I really dont want to do this.

Ive been looking at this numatic, but it doesnt say its a wet/dry vac, its an extraction machine. What attracted me to it is it has a solution tank which means I could probably fill with apc.

Im just wondering if these would be better than the wet/dry. What is the difference really,

http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/Numatic-Cleantec.htm


----------



## karl_liverpool

looks near enough same as mine the 370 one should be perfect for a car. on difference to mine is the top part mine loks more bulky


----------



## maersk

I use an Earlex and it is excellent................................


----------



## -Kev-

daffyduck said:


> Really need some more advice. Im getting nowhere here. Firstly, what type of pickup are we talking for a pretty dirty car. Am I going to have to empty the tank before I finish. I really dont want to do this.
> 
> Ive been looking at this numatic, but it doesnt say its a wet/dry vac, its an extraction machine. What attracted me to it is it has a solution tank which means I could probably fill with apc.
> 
> Im just wondering if these would be better than the wet/dry. What is the difference really,
> 
> http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/Numatic-Cleantec.htm


whether you need to empty the machine half way through depends how dirty the interior is - if you use apc on the mats for example, this foams up quickly in the vax i have sp it needs emptying quite often - can't see it as a problem though and the clean water would need topping-up anyway..


----------



## daffyduck

Just one more question before I make my mind up. This link shows wet/dry vacs, there is another section down the left and you can see a set of 4 in 1 extraction machines.

What is the difference, Im after either the WV 380-2, which is wet/dry or the CT 370-2

http://www.numatic.co.uk/products3.aspx?r=6&sr=5

I really dont want to buy one of these and find its not suitable. I do about 4 cars per week, not on any kind of large scale but you never know how far you could go and Im quite pleased with the extra bit of cash.


----------



## A1luke

Can anyone recommend a budget cleaner? I have a friend who wants their seats cleaning due to children eating in the back seats. I dont want to spend anymore than £40-£50

Could anyone recommend something?


----------



## Paul7189

A1luke said:


> Can anyone recommend a budget cleaner? I have a friend who wants their seats cleaning due to children eating in the back seats. I dont want to spend anymore than £40-£50
> 
> Could anyone recommend something?


http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5189

This the your best bet for your budget.


----------

